# You'll love this ad in Craigslist



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Amazing.


----------



## Daniel palmer (Jul 23, 2011)

i laughed so hard


----------



## Daniel palmer (Jul 23, 2011)

should i tell him i will sell him a drone for 35?


----------



## beeG (Jun 18, 2011)

that is funny


----------



## Beeboy01 (May 20, 2008)

I think he has already been in the mead, chuckle


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

1 born every day


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I nominate this for thread of the year! SOOOOO FUNNY! Why is this not in the joke/humor section?
Mike


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Someone tell this kid where the nearest club is, because this is not working. Had a good laugh!


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Sell him a laying worker for $45 and save hime the cost of a drone.


----------



## PeteSJCA (Jun 17, 2011)

Great post/find! I wish I'd known it only took two honeybees, would have saved me the effort of waiting for a swarm! ;-)


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

I almost posted that last night, it is actually a friend of a friend of mine that posted that ad! My friend emailed me the listing since she knew I'd die laughing. A few days ago she texted me saying that he was going to order a single queen...she knows enough about beekeeping from me to know that they are completely off their rockers  she had suggested he add mead to their beer brewing adventures, that's what got it all started.

I sent a really silly response, a little too politically incorrect to post here on Beesource. Did anyone else?


----------



## Corvair68 (May 10, 2011)

I was nice about it and gave him the talk about the birds and the bees.


----------



## Agri.ph (Aug 28, 2011)

Love the humor all you guys have ! That's one way to make life enjoyable.


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

has to be fraud, noone can be that stupid, but funny regardless


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Please don't tell him his queen needs several drones...... Lol


----------



## beeherder (Aug 7, 2011)

Funny :lpf: I'm wondering if maybe the guys into bee porn, and he's trying to cover it up by claiming mead making (nothing wierd). How do you get wierd with bees and making honey...?


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

That is a good one... We actually had a funny call from a guy that had somehow gotten a single package from one of our buyers this spring... He said that our bees arent making him any honey... so the staffer started out by asking him how he installed the package... he replied that HE PUT THEM IN THE CLOSET WHERE IT WAS NICE AND COOL AND PUT A BOWL BENEATH THEM... while the staffer was speachless trying to get her composure, he added, THEY KINDA STANKY TOO!... lol! I wish I could say that it was a prank, but the poor guy was actually serious!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Another good story Russell.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

It's called fishing; They post something wrong that their "target group" will email them and correct them on... then they compile lists of the email addresses for targeted marketing. 

A fool is born everyday, but the fool isn't the person placing the ad.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

It looks like a little bit more than "something wrong." It looks more like a complete misunderstanding.

I don't know though. I've never heard of, or seen, fishing (craigslist kind).


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Specialkayme said:


> It looks like a little bit more than "something wrong." It looks more like a complete misunderstanding.
> 
> I don't know though. I've never heard of, or seen, fishing (craigslist kind).


Send them an email then; and you can experience it


----------



## HiveJockey (Apr 30, 2011)

Hee Hee. I just flagged it as Best of CraigsList.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

In this case Monk says he somewhat knows the poster, so its just a case of ignorance, not fishing... however, I have encountered fishing before and had to delete an email account to get away from it... in my case, it was just an excellent deal on a nice original shelby mustang body, all aluminum, no dents, $1,000 when it should have been $5,000 and since I was rebuilding a mach1, I decided that couldn't pass up the deal... well it turns out that it was just a fishing link and within a few days I had about 3,000 emails from "questionable" companies trying to sell me automotive parts... so yes, fishing can be a problem... since then, I stay clear of Craigslist.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Just so we don't give all us fishing enthusiasts a bad name, it's "_phishing_." 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phishing


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I stay clear of Craigslist for a number of reasons. Generally I have found that people high ball the crud out of you, because they are expecting a big negotiation. I understand the reason, but it's frustrating to hear someone that says they want $20,000 for a car that we both know is worth about $7,000. If they don't highball you, it's either junk that they are trying to pass off, or if it's a really rare find at a good price, 200 people have sent an email before you (which usually means you need to check CL about every 5 min). I don't have the time for that kind of competition. Want ads are the best for me.

Russell, I didn't know you were a fan of Shelby Mustangs. What year were you rebuilding? I'd love to start . . . once I find the money . . . and then the time, lol.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Barry said:


> it's "_phishing_."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phishing


Lol, what isn't on wikipedia?


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Lol. Thanks Barry... I'm not exactly "hip" to the lingo yet. Lol. "Troll" was the most recent addition to my vocabulary until now. Lol.

Specialkay, it was a 65 cobra that I was interested in... but I didn't get that one of course. Lol. However, my brother (on my mothers side, dental surgeon) and I did finally start a 66 shelby cobra with a 428 interceptor... its running great now, but we are still working on removing the paint that some dummy had put on the all aluminum body back in the 70's. Lol.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Impressive. the 66 shelby cobra can look like a mighty impressive car if done right. Don't see too many of them either. I'm a bigger fan of the 67 shelby mustang myself, or the Corvette Stingray, but having neither gives me the option to critique, lol.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Barry said:


> Just so we don't give all us fishing enthusiasts a bad name, it's "_phishing_."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phishing





Specialkayme said:


> Lol, what isn't on wikipedia?


Wikipedia is a lousy source of information... They can't even spell fishing


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for moving the 9-11 post Barry (I assume it was you)... didn't know where it would be best to be placed... not so much about bees, but the event moved me enough that I felt it would be good to put it somewhere that it would get good visibility... I am just appreciative that it is still allowed to be on a bee website period. Lol.

Specialkay, you would probably love my 71 mach 1 stang... its getting a new paint job now, but its a serious machine. Lol. The cobra is very fast and lightweight, but its more or less a novelty because of the classical mix of European design with American muscle... that and the solid aluminum will look GREAT when its finished. Lol. Can't wait to get it ready and then hold up traffic by driving it 20 mph to the gas station every sunny Sunday. Lol.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

hahaha. would love pics whenever it's done (either the mach 1 stang or the cobra).


----------



## Jon F (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh my!!!!! That was so hilarious. I seriously doubt this person could even make mead safe for consumption. The runt of the litter?!!!!! Hahahaa. And not gonna do anything wierd with the hoeny?!!!! HAhahahaha. He probly wants to keep the queen and the drone in a glass jar. How ever I could use the $35, and he will need a steady suply of "runt" queens, there might be some good money in this sort of thing my friends. Atleast there are certainly some excellent laughs.


----------



## Hoiney Garden (Apr 30, 2011)

O my god ,My wife and I laughed until crying on this one, that must be premo mead for sure!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

:applause: :lpf:

LOL and all that jazz. Some ads are too dumb to be phishing, see Best of Craigslist, there are some classics!

And I believe you on the bees and the bowl Russell... 

Beekeeping for Dummies must be advanced material!

Gypsi


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I laughed too, but also sent the person an invitation to read more and to join a forum like ours.

Bee Friendly


----------



## meadmaker (Sep 26, 2011)

OK all you smart bee-ers but then how come none of you realize that when bees have sex they make babies that will make honey??? remember that noah only brought 2 bees on the ark so i know thats all i need to make mead does anyone have a queen and a male to sell me also it would be better if they already know each other so i dont have to wait as long for thebabies.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Ben Franklin said:


> I laughed too, but also sent the person an invitation to read more and to join a forum like ours.
> 
> Bee Friendly


I think they're here.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

meadmaker said:


> .....remember that noah only brought 2 bees on the ark so i know thats all i need to make mead ......


Good luck with that. I'm glad that it is all so simple for you. I'd recommend a good book on basic beekeeping but it seems you've read all you need to know.

Post again around May and I'll sell you a queen and a drone. They will both be dead in a day or two unless you can provide divine intervention, but it's your money.

Wayne


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Noah brought two colonies on the ark... each colony is a separate lineage and reproduces... a pair of colonies mate between each other (so to speak), not just a queen and a drone...

Both colonies produce drone which are genetic replicas of the queen, then through swarming (the reproduction of a colony), a new queen is made for the original location while the old queen leaves with a work force to start a new colony... the new queen will then mate with as many as 20 drones about 30 meters in the air in areas where drones congregate daily in hopes of seeing a virgin queen fly by (kinda like a bar. Lol)...

You can not force a queen and drones to mate... instrumental insemenation is done, but is expensive and requires many many drones to collect enough sperm...

Queens are completely dependant upon workers... thus again, it is a colony that you need to raise bees with, not just a queen and drone...

Welcome and I hope this helps you understand a bit better...


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

You're kinder, more tolerant and patient than I, Robert.

Wayne


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

meadmaker said:


> OK all you smart bee-ers but then how come none of you realize that when bees have sex they make babies that will make honey??? remember that noah only brought 2 bees on the ark so i know thats all i need to make mead does anyone have a queen and a male to sell me also it would be better if they already know each other so i dont have to wait as long for thebabies.


Seriously? ROTFLMAO!!!!

opcorn:


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

Uh oh, we've been invaded! :lookout:

This will be entertaining...lol


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

rrussell6870 said:


> Noah brought two colonies on the ark... ... instrumental insemination is done, but is expensive and requires many many drones to collect enough sperm....


But, back then what currency were they using? Was it rubbles? Might have been a bargain in today's conversion.


----------



## meadmaker (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok everyone. Thanks for the advice. i caught a bee that i think is a queen but she doesnt look very good can anyone help me know how to keep her alive really need her to make some honey soon. right now she (ronda) is in a sort of glass jar thing not really a jar but like a glass one. i put some holes in for gas and stuff. do bees eat flowers i looked for some but theres not a lot growing write now. ok thanks.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to the forum.

First read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey_bee
Second read this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beekeeping

Both of these articles will be a tremendous help to you to get honey.

One other thing. Finding a queen flying around would be extremely rare. You need to buy a mated queen with some worker bees to get started.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Sounds like if he wants to make meade he should maybe visit the exchange section and look at honey for sale. I would love to stick around for this but I feel somebody pulling my leg.Have fun.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Probably, but just in case.


----------

